# Is there a system to stamp details in stucco?



## bambambam (Nov 16, 2008)

I am more of a carpenter.

But, I am tasked with helping identify details that can be added to stucco that seen in homes around the sf probably built 100 years ago by real craftsman of the spanish med look with barrel tiles the arches bay windows... corbels..the whole nine.. Some of the details around entry ways on the rims etc..seem to be stamped or actually molded. Not sure which one. 

We skipped on some foam details for it seems like a very crappy way to add detail for longevity at standing height where people can get at it.


Is there some stamping system to decorate corners or rims or anything for Spanish med style stucco homes ?

It seems I am having problems identifying a solution without having custom pieces molded.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

It's an old & dying art...:thumbsup:

You are probably thinking of plaster.

Contact Frankawitz or Resta, they are members here.


----------



## Resta (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes.... everything can be pressed from the stucco, but now there are new materials from which you can perfectly rendered facade restoration patterns. Look at http://www.restorationtradesdirectory.com/molded_cast to find some in you area.


----------

